# U.K. education minister bashes "Blackadder" for misrepresenting WW 1



## The Bread Guy (8 Jan 2014)

I wish I was making this up  :


> Left-wing myths about the First World War peddled by Blackadder belittle Britain and clear Germany of blame, Michael Gove says today.
> 
> The Education Secretary criticises historians and TV programmes that denigrate patriotism and courage by depicting the war as a ‘misbegotten shambles’.
> 
> ...



Counterpoint, from Baldrick:


> .... Sir Tony Robinson played Baldrick in the long-running comedy series, which was accused by the education secretary of peddling myths and suggesting the first world war was "a series of catastrophic mistakes". Now he has hit back, accusing Gove of "slagging off teachers" and of being unhelpful and irresponsible .... Robinson, a long-term member of the Labour party and former member of the National Executive Committee, who was knighted last year under the coalition government, laid into Gove on Sky News's Murnaghan programme. "I think Mr Gove has just made a very silly mistake," he said. "It's not that Blackadder teaches children the first world war. Ultimately, if you think about it, what [Gove is] really doing is just slagging off teachers. I don't think that's professional or appropriate." ....


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Jan 2014)

I think Mr Gove is just pissed because he looks like an elderly Mr Bean.


----------



## McG (8 Jan 2014)

This has even made it into our news:  http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/01/07/looming-first-world-war-anniversary-sparks-ideological-battle-over-conflicts-merits-and-blame/


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jan 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I think Mr Gove is just pissed because he looks like an elderly Mr Bean.


And not as funny ....


----------



## dapaterson (8 Jan 2014)

Fortunately, Doctor Who is an entirely accurate representation of Britain throughout the ages.

Just like every Bridget Jones movie is an accurate representation of modern British women.



I must admit, however, that Blackadder was inaccurate in its portrayal of WWI; the leadership was nowhere near that capable.


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 Jan 2014)

"Let's doooooooo it!"   ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jan 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I must admit, however, that Blackadder was inaccurate in its portrayal of WWI; the leadership was nowhere near that capable.


There you go - are you just another one of those no good "patriotism denigrators" Govey's taking about?  ;D


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (8 Jan 2014)

Before making his final decision on who is blameworthy and who is blameless for WWI, perhaps Mr. Grove should consider and research this profound interrogation of Lord Baldrick (I wonder if anyone noted when Sir Tony was elevated to his position, that it was his second appointment to the House of Lords  ref: Blackadder the third's episode where the prince elevates him to foil Pitt the even Younger's plan to cut the Prince's sock budget):

Baldrick: "Now the way I sees it, right now there is a war on, and sometimes ago, there was a time when there wasn't a war on. And what I'd like to know is how we got from one state of affairs to the other state of affairs"

Blackadder: "You mean, how the war got started?"

Baldrick: "Yeah!"


----------



## exspy (8 Jan 2014)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Baldrick: "Now the way I sees it, right now there is a war on, and sometimes ago, there was a time when there wasn't a war on. And what I'd like to know is how we got from one state of affairs to the other state of affairs"
> 
> Blackadder: "You mean, how the war got started?"
> 
> Baldrick: "Yeah!"



Oh I do hope this thread turns into everyone posting their favourite Captain Blackadder or Private Baldrick quote.

*Blackadder and his men have been in no-man's-land painting watercolour pictures of the German defenses. When Darling questions him about the accuracy of the paintings.

Blackadder: "Well it was rather dark, but I think it's quite accurate. There may have been one or two fewer pill box positions and perhaps three or four more elephants, but I think we captured the true essence of the German defenses."

Later, when Blackadder gets his orders to attack the German positions detailed in the paintings, Captain Darling says to him in all sincerity,

"I admire your courage Blackadder. Godspeed to you and your men and...............good luck with those elephants."*

*
Blackadder: Baldrick, what are you doing out there?
Baldrick: I'm carving something on this bullet, sir.
Blackadder: What are you carving?
Baldrick: I'm carving "Baldrick", sir!
Blackadder: Why?
Baldrick: It's part of a cunning plan, actually!
Blackadder: Of course it is.
Baldrick: You know how they say that somewhere there's a bullet with your name on it?
Blackadder: [haltingly] Yyyyyyyyes...?
Baldrick: Well, I thought that if I owned the bullet with my name on it, I'll never get hit by it! Cause I'll never shoot myself...
Blackadder: Oh, shame!
Baldrick: ... and the chances of there being two bullet with my name are very small indeed!
Blackadder: Yes, it's not the only thing around here that's "very small indeed". Your brain, for example. It's so miniature,   
Baldrick, that if a hungry cannibal cracked your head open, there wouldn't be enough to cover a small water biscuit.*


----------

